# Boat shoes



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Slippery when wet. YMMV


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Soft science basically feel like ice skates when deck is wet. Get you some Olukai boat sneakers. Best shoe I’ve found to date and easy to slip on and off quickly when fold down back. Link to the ones I have and they are on sale.
https://m.shoes.com/olukai-nohea-mo...t5pNULQGLthouT8yMyQaApiwEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Search for "Fins" or 'Soft Science" along with "krash" and you'll get my opinion a few times.

Slippery when wet, but not as you'd expect.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/boat-shoes.63016/


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad I asked before I pulled the trigger and ordered a pair. I really like the style of their Fin 2.0 and SS SailFin. Looking at the Sperry Sea Kite Mocs but they're practically twice the price.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Soft science basically feel like ice skates when deck is wet. Get you some Olukai boat sneakers. Best shoe I’ve found to date and easy to slip on and off quickly when fold down back. Link to the ones I have and they are on sale.
> https://m.shoes.com/olukai-nohea-mo...t5pNULQGLthouT8yMyQaApiwEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Wore them for the first time yesterday and they are Sooooooo much better that Soft Science. First time in a long time that my feet didn't hurt at the end of the day.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I like the sperry billfish,more support than olukai The olukai I have held too much water ,feet stayed wet ,punched drain holes & they are somewhat better. Turned them into yard boots


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

are they built wider like soft science?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's my boat shoes. They've got a little wear and tear, but pretty much has lasted my entire life!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Soft science is my favorite. Not sure where this slippery thing is coming from. Mine aren't. Do you guys have non-skid? btw. I have all the ones mentioned.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> Soft science is my favorite. Not sure where this slippery thing is coming from. Mine aren't. Do you guys have non-skid? btw. I have all the ones mentioned.


Thanks for reminding me about these btw. I needed a new pair. They are on sale in the clearance area for 25% off! Just picked up a third pair!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I can confirm the Soft Science Fin 2.0 definitely runs small. I usually where 12 to 13. Ordered a 13 and it was too snug. Sent back and going to a 14.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

sidelock said:


> Looking at purchasing a pair of deck shoes .


Columbia Megavent Fly. Check amazon or ebay. I picked a pair up last year and love them. Wear them more than my regular tennis shoes now.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Olukai definitely better support than columbia, at least the columbias I have had. My only complaint with olukai is that they are somewhat wide for my foot, I solve that with aftermarket insoles. I either use olukai or a lightweight new balance sneaker. I use insoles with both, standing on casting or poling platform without good arch support destroys my back.


----------



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

personally i love my astral loyaks

https://www.astraldesigns.com/shop/footwear/mens/water


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I've been impressed with Helly Hanson Deck shoes
https://www.hellyhansen.com/en_us/mens/footwear/sailing-watersports


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/sper...5365?color=P015195365_WHITE_GREY&recordNum=31


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Zika said:


> https://www.westmarine.com/buy/sper...5365?color=P015195365_WHITE_GREY&recordNum=31


Can you wear these shoes all day without socks ?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very comfortable and good arch support. I wear mine all day but always wear socks.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I bought a pair of these Simms boat shoes and they are by far the best I've ever had, and that's a lot of them including Soft Science. These fit just right, good arch support, grippy soles, no laces to tie or to grab fly lines, good drainage, all synthetic, etc. 

https://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/mens/footwear/challenger-boat-shoe-s18


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Bruce J said:


> I bought a pair of these Simms boat shoes and they are by far the best I've ever had, and that's a lot of them including Soft Science. These fit just right, good arch support, grippy soles, no laces to tie or to grab fly lines, good drainage, all synthetic, etc.
> 
> https://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/mens/footwear/challenger-boat-shoe-s18


Do they run true to size? How’s the width?


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Simms X2. Plenty of support without being too tight and true to size


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Matts said:


> Do they run true to size? How’s the width?


Perfectly true to size for me. I wear a 10.5, medium/average width and they're just right


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes sir finally picked me a pair up the other day , true to size fit great ....


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Had a pair of the Simms Challenger earlier generation with the drainage holes in the sole. Who ever came up with that never flushed an engine or washed a boat, cause any spit puddle wicked right through and soaked your feet. They were very comfortable though. Glad to see someone finally came to their senses with the solid soles.


----------



## Captain John (Sep 17, 2015)

I’ve tried sperry, soft science, keens, flip flops, I keep coming back to good ol crocs! Drain better, great support, non marking, best of all , no stink. Every other shoe gets funky, don’t wear socks. I work on boats and docks for a living, foot comfort is paramount !


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Any one wear the UA Kilchis ?


----------



## ChannelTwo (Nov 20, 2018)

krash said:


> Any one wear the UA Kilchis ?


I have a pair of the UA Kilchis. I like them. My only complaints are they are fairly flat (not much arch) and the laces tie. You can easily fix the laces with no tie laces or just tuck them in.

The soles are not very thick so I can feel when I am stepping on line.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Soft science basically feel like ice skates when deck is wet. Get you some Olukai boat sneakers. Best shoe I’ve found to date and easy to slip on and off quickly when fold down back. Link to the ones I have and they are on sale.
> https://m.shoes.com/olukai-nohea-mo...t5pNULQGLthouT8yMyQaApiwEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds




I just ordered a pair even though my wife says they are ugly.... I figure the fish don't care.


----------

